
U.S. Files Antitrust Suit Against AmEx - blhack
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704631504575532074128517394.html?mod=rss_whats_news_us
======
tptacek
FTA:

 _At issue are the varied processing fees that the card companies charge
merchants when customers use different cards. Cards that offer rewards such as
airline miles cost merchants more, and merchants who agree to accept a
company's cards must accept all of them._

[and]

 _As a civil case, the settlement isn't likely to involve any financial
penalties for the companies..._

I like Amex a lot, and a lot of what I like about them is the club they very
overtly wield with merchants. It's the card I feel safest using.

------
protomyth
I am a little confused on the whole antitrust angle when their market share is
so low?

~~~
Eddk
Anti-trust is about anti-competitive behavior, size doesn't (or shouldn't)
really matter. It just so happens that big entities have more incentives and
capabilities to be anti-competitive which is why anti-trust charges are often
brought against big companies by smaller rivals.

